# Happy Birthday SemperEruditio



## Semper Fidelis (May 23, 2010)

1 member is celebrating a birthday on 05-23-2010:

-SemperEruditio (born 1972, Age: 38)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Scottish Lass (May 23, 2010)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## A.J. (May 23, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Wayne (May 23, 2010)

Blessings in the coming year, brother.


----------



## Berean (May 23, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Frank!


----------



## Michael Doyle (May 23, 2010)

Happy Birthday Frank


----------



## APuritansMind (May 23, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## TSL316 (May 23, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## SemperEruditio (May 23, 2010)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Skyler (May 23, 2010)

Happy birthday!!


----------

